# Natural Fork Mesquite (La Patuleca)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que Jais resorteros!

Since that "Boloncha" which was a large fork, acquired a taste for carving wood up to give the desired profile, here are a mosque, named 'Patuleca" by the duck tail.

Here the photos:


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful job chepo!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> beautiful job chepo!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent as always!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a VERY sweet thing that is!!! And from my point of view, it is just the right size. I LOVE it!
















Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Love that shape. good job


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tops Saludos Muy lindo


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

gorgeous chepo


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias mis amigos!

I appreciate your comments


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

is this for LGD (lightgeoduck) ?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice mesquite resortero my friend!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Your naturals just keep getting better, and better!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

e~shot said:


> is this for LGD (lightgeoduck) ?


Thats a great question









is it?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats a lovely little catty


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

wow that is fantastic! I wish a had these skills to make such nice slingshots


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it a lot Chepo, very nice work mate!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gracias eYshoot, but I'm intrigued, meaning lightgeoduck?

Thanks RockSlinger, coming from a mezquitero, the comment I'm glad more

Shooter Az thank you very much

As we say here in Mexico ... "Aaaaaaaah! ya caigo" ("Ah, I see") Then, like a glove, right? Lightgeoduck?

Gamekeeper John muchas gracias amigo.

Aras You're doing my friend, that I have it very clear.

Bob a mi me gustan un montón tus comentarios jeje! Saludos mi amigo

*HERE I PUT A PHOTO OF THE PATULECA, WITH BANDS*


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

eshot and I thought you might have made it for me since you had the rubber duck in the photo. (joking of course)

That is a beautiful shooter.

LGD


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> eshot and I thought you might have made it for me since you had the rubber duck in the photo. (joking of course)
> 
> That is a beautiful shooter.
> 
> LGD


Thank you for clarifying my doubt. Greetings!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Greeting and again nice work

Here is some interesting info

light*geoduck *is not actually a duck









but I digress









Cheers

LGD


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

you carved this with a knife?? amazing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is such a beautiful piece. Your attention to detail is so meticulous ... you are truly an artist.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

bj000 said:


> you carved this with a knife?? amazing


Among other things if I use a knife, FromOne, files, rasp tinker with somestrawberries dremel for fine detail, sandpaper and patience my friend. also drill


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> That is such a beautiful piece. Your attention to detail is so meticulous ... you are truly an artist.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Muchas gracias Charles. I am happy to see that return to take another look Charles.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Orale mi Chepon,

Nice resortera, great design and marvelous to the eye. Your resorteras are a piece of art that should be place in a museo for next generations. I like the way you are capable to create from an ordinary piece of wood, a priceless piece.

I know your naturals in person and have some of them, but I just never get tired of them. They always better and better. Saludos







.

Mai Chepo,

Muy wena recua mi mai, bonitas curvas, sinuosa y sabrosa a la vista. Claro que al tactito es mucho mas sabrocito el sentido. Sus recuas mai deberian de ser puestas en museos pa la chaviza las conozca de cuando las recuas se usaban y no los inches celulares.

Yo conozco sus orquetitas en persona, pero por mas que las veo, una y otra vez, no me canso de ellas, ya que siempre estan en evolucion. Siempre hay algo nuevito y suavecito que verles. Saludotes mai







.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> That is such a beautiful piece. Your attention to detail is so meticulous ... you are truly an artist.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Muchas gracias Charles. I am happy to see that return to take another look Charles.
[/quote]

I blush to admit how many times I have come back for a look!!! And I wanted to see how you banded it up.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Orale mi Chepon,
> 
> Nice resortera, great design and marvelous to the eye. Your resorteras are a piece of art that should be place in a museo for next generations. I like the way you are capable to create from an ordinary piece of wood, a priceless piece.
> 
> ...


Bonita, sinuosa y sabrosa....una bellissima signorina! I agree, she's a museum piece.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I love that Mexican (or South-American ?) style Chepo, and you are one of the most authoritative representatives.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias Charles, Xidoo y Bob

It is a pleasure reading your comments.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Muchas gracias Charles, Xidoo y Bob
> 
> It is a pleasure reading your comments.


Ya sabanitas mai, pa que tapetes... Jajajajajaja. Saludotes







.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Your slingshots just keep getting better Chepo, that's a little stunner.
Martin


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Martin said:


> Your slingshots just keep getting better Chepo, that's a little stunner.
> Martin


Always so kind friend Martin, thank you very much


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Truly unique, as much fantastic, bloody good job as always..,Ben


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Another beautiful slingshot. I love the profile of it, looks like it would be very comfortable. I also like the very clean look that your band attachments have with the string .


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Another beautiful slingshot. I love the profile of it, looks like it would be very comfortable. I also like the very clean look that your band attachments have with the string .


Faust, You definitely have very good taste. lol!


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

I adore your work, you've a flavor all of you're own, Fantastic


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats a little stunner.


----------

